# Renewing faded paintwork



## sheds (Nov 6, 2005)

My Frankia paintwork used to get subjected to months of sun and wind born dust that have affected the finish on the nearside and back (in the summer these get the mediterranean sun). I have tried renovation polishes and creams and I cannot seem to rescue the shine anymore, also tiny "scratches" which get dirt in them means a good finish is impossible. So I decided to test respraying panels I can easily mask off, but what paint do I use with a relatively low power (2HP) compressor. The last time I did any car refinishing I used cellulose paint, but it appears that you can't buy this stuff anymore presumably because of its toxicity.

What types of paint can I use to spray and get a really good hard-wearing result (with patience and preparation)?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have no problem getting Cellulose paint here, but 2 pack is much harder wearing, do you have an HVLP gun? the biggest issue will be stuff landing on the paint during flash off.


----------



## sheds (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't have an HVLP gun, basic spray gun (non-gravity) and 2h.p. compressor. I have managed to find places that will mix up cellulose so in theory I should be OK. I am scared of trying two pack paints but you're dead right about the stuff that lands on the paint. I plan to build a makeshift tent and avoid any windy days!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I once tried a syphon gun, but was always bashing into the panels, so went gravity, the one I have right now was about £20.

Tents can work but mostly they attract nosey critters, and can cause static too. with celly, you could possibly paint on a warm day after it has just stopped raining, have plenty of microfibre rags at the ready, short of a booth it's going to be a cow even at one panel at a time, I assume it not metallic?


----------



## sheds (Nov 6, 2005)

No Pudsey_Bear it is just plain Fiat White 210 - nothing fancy. I guess that for hatches I could try removing them. I shall have a look at gravity guns, I remember that the syphon guns are OK for vertical panels (all my faded panels are vertical slabs of white), the trouble is there are no obvious masking points with seams on the slab side of the vehicle (apart from 3 hatches on the faded side of a 8.4 metre van). I imagine having a professional respray of one whole side would cost an arm and a leg. I just finished cleaning and waxing the nearside and front, and the paintwork is just perfect.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Are there any decals you could mask up to to make smaller panels to paint?


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance but if your Frankia is anything like mine then it's a gelcoat on top of a fibreglass surface can normal auto paints be applied to gelcoats ?

My one side and rear also have sun damage and have those little scratches in them that I assume is where strands of glass have fallen out 

I am tempted to seek out a boat/ marina company to renovate as it’s probably similar to what boats must be subjected too


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fibreglass can be painted and the top surface is almost always a gel coat, I'd do some research but I think depending on what you paint with a sealer may be needed after degreasing etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=painting+over+gel+coat


----------

